
Ask HN: Crazy but plausible uses of neural nets - oxplot
I&#x27;ve always had this thought about a computer that given a story in form of a screenplay or some other textual format, would output a video production of it! I know little to nil about neural nets but given that we have huge amount of training data (e.g. Youtube), this should be doable in the long run.<p>Has anyone else had similar ideas?
======
LeoSolaris
I've got an idea for an endless game that uses neural networking and game AI
to generate game worlds that develop stories even without the player's direct
involvement.

